# It's always SOMETHING with Toby



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. When our pups have multiple medical issues , it's so difficult to know what to do and what is the best course for them. We have had that situation with Max and now Gunner.
I will be praying for you both and sending good thoughts!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry. I know this will be front of your mind and a worry until Wednesday when you see your vet.

I hope it is nothing. Does it seem to be causing Toby pain? If not, try not to worry too much (I know, impossible) and see what your vet thinks.

I'm sending you positive thoughts - and I do think it's great news you were able to figure out what was happening with his eating.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Toby, sweet boy. It is really hard to know what to do. I pray it's just some cyst of some sort and not what you're fearing.

So much like humans, we take meds to fix one thing and it brings a host of new issues. Whatever it is - you'll be able to go over options with your vet. Too bad you can't get in sooner to set your mind at ease or have a plan of attack.

Bless his heart and yours. Give him a belly rub for me and a kiss on his sweet nose.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, it is always something - hopefully the lump is just an irritation. Good news about the appetite and blood pressure though.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

This hurts my heart so much. I pray that it is nothing and that he continues to eat. I know how you are feeling.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So very happy Toby is eating  Seems through process of elimination you found the cause. I hope this new lump is nothing serious and just a ugly benign old dog lump :crossfing It doesn't sound like it bothers him, so that's good.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor boy (and you) it does always seem he has something going on. That lump sounds a lot like the one Erin had last year, same place at least. She was 16 at the time and did very well with the surgery. Hers turned out to be a nerve sheath tumor and stayed away for almost a year. Like GC said, hopefully it's just some sort of old dog lump !!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry that Toby is giving you so many worries. Hopefully the lump on his foot will be nothing. You guys will be in our thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried to get a photo, but he wouldn't cooperate. Did Erin's hurt? Toby's is on the other side of the leg. It doesn't seem to bother him at all. He pulls away when I touch it, but he pulls away any time I try to touch his front paws these days so I don't think that means anything.
Today it looks smaller and less red, which would be typical of mast cell tumors. I sure hope that's not what it is.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

No Erin's didn't hurt, it started out much smaller. The mast cell tumors I have dealt with have never been red, but continued to grow. It would be great if you could get a picture.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh poor Toby and you. I am so sorry you are worrying. Praying the bump is nothing serious. On the other hand it is good news that Toby has his appetite back. Give your sweet boy a hug and kiss from us!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, I hope Toby's lump/sore isn't a mast cell or other malignant tumor. As you know Barkley grew lumps and bumps. Barkley had one in sort of the same area, maybe a little further up that wasn't a lipoma but a different type of benign lump. I cannot remember the name, drats. Our vet was very conservative with these things and biopsied immediately. I know you are worried about his being sedated. In at least one instance our vet was able to remove one lump without sedating, just lots of local and lots of nurses nearby holding him. I don't think it was in a limb though, because that one had lots of tentacles and she was worried until the pathology came back.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. If you can get a photo I'd definitely email it to your vet ahead of time and maybe he can ease your anxiety over it (hopefully).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

toby is just not cooperating with this photo thing. I need 4 hands to do this. One to hold his leg still, one to move the hair (it lies under his furnishings on the backs of his front legs), one to keep his head out of the way, and one to operate the camera. SHEESH.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How does the lump look today?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't even looked Steve. I'm not being a very good dog mom today. I'm at work right now, I'll try to take a look when I get home.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sending hugs to you and Toby. I'm sorry he's having yet another issue for you both to deal with. I hope the 'lump' is nothing serious. 

I'm not able to visit the Forum as much as I'd like to these days, but I do try to check in and keep up with the pups...especially our Seniors who have a special place in my heart...& of course Tito, my secret crush.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending hugs to you and Toby. I am praying that the lump is nothing to worry about.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Toby has his appetite back.

Remember Copper's lump on his chest that we thought was a Mast cell and it turned out to be some kind of gnarly infection? I hope Toby gets those good vibes and his lump is just an old dog lump.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

Big hugs and kisses to you all.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You know Teresa, I had forgotten all about that. Thanks for reminding me, it makes me feel a lot better! Today on my to-do list is check the lump and clean his ears, they're YUCKY!



coppers-mom said:


> I am so glad Toby has his appetite back.
> 
> Remember Copper's lump on his chest that we thought was a Mast cell and it turned out to be some kind of gnarly infection? I hope Toby gets those good vibes and his lump is just an old dog lump.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:
> 
> Big hugs and kisses to you all.


----------

